# Padri



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

10 FEBBRAIO 2017BIVIOPEDAGOGICODIAMO VOCE AI PADRI, MADRI, PADRI, PIANO C, SONDAGGIO2 COMMENTI





Ho visto e incontrato tanti padri in questi anni ultimi anni perché ho avuto la fortuna di avere uno straordinario osservatorio: il mio lavoro da educatore professionale. Se ti occupi di educazione e di adolescenti per quasi 20 anni, il ruolo del padre hai la possibilità di incontrarlo sotto svariate forme. Nella mia prima parte di carriera ho incontrato soprattutto padri che stavano attraversavano qualche fatica e fragilità, affettiva, psicologica ed ovviamente educativa. Negli ultimi anni ho provato anche ad incontrare “gli altri” padri, quelli che ci stanno provando, quelli che portano domande, quelli che con i figli passano del tempo, anche e spesso felicemente.Ho visto padri fantasma. Li ho visti soprattutto negli occhi e nelle azioni dei ragazzi. Perché l’assenza si vede. La noti anche nella interpretazione che fanno del tuo ruolo, soprattutto se sei un maschio. Ragazzi e ragazze che ti si attaccano addosso, emotivamente e in modo spesso eccessivo, inopportuno, quasi a cercare una compensazione che molto probabilmente non sarai in grado di dare. Ho incontrato ragazzini che avrei voluto portare a casa, perché l’assenza, non solo dei padri, li fa sentire soli. In tanti momenti mi son sentito solo come loro. Solitudine connessa con il senso di impotenza. Con il desiderio di fare più di quello che professionalmente potevo fare. Ho avuto rabbia per questi padri, perché il dolore dell’abbandono non riesce, spesso, ad avere spiegazioni e perché da padre, so cosa stanno lasciando.Ho visto padri sfuggenti. Incapaci di trovare un ruolo, spaventati e alla ricerca di alibi. Il più ricorrente è : _“devo lavorare, il mio lavoro mi porta altrove, fuori, lontano, …”. _Alibi che scricchiola, almeno da quando in famiglia lavorano anche le donne, che invece dei figli continuano ad occuparsene, spesso senza nessun alibi. Padri che han capito perfettamente quanto sia duro crescere i propri figli, occuparsi di loro, svegliarsi la notte ed esserci sempre e comunque. Padri che han capito quanto sia stato duro, per migliaia di anni, far la madre. Padri che ci son solo a volte e che mano a mano che i figli crescono si accorgono dello spazio perso. Spazio che non si recupera. In alcuni casi si può recuperare la relazione, ma la fatica raddoppia ovviamente e non tutti i padri son disposti a farla.Ho visto padri fragili, inadeguati, inopportuni. Soprattutto mentre lavoravo, ma anche nei parchi. Padri violenti, offensivi, umilianti. Padri che a volte ho provato a fermare, ad aiutare, padri che non mi piacevano affatto. Padri che non si accorgono del dolore, della sofferenza, celata nelle azioni dei loro figli. Padri che banalizzano l’effetto della svalutazione e delle umiliazioni, che abusano del loro potere e della forza. Padri che ho imparato con tanta fatica a non giudicare, perché non sono un giudice, faccio altro.Ho scritto una tesi sui padri che scrivono di educazione attraverso i loro blog. Quelli che provano, invece, a cercare un ruolo nel mondo educativo, un mondo dominato soprattutto dalle donne. Ho visto tanti padri interrogarsi, fermarsi per provare a capire meglio cosa può essere un padre. Padri che han deciso di attraversare gli spazi di confronto individuali e di gruppo che ho provato a costruire negli ultimi anni.Ho visto padri presenti, padri che se avessero avuto la possibilità di prendere il congedo di maternità al posto delle madri lo avrebbero fatto. Padri che han strutturato le loro giornate per ritagliarsi del tempo con e per i loro figli. Padri che han deciso di rinunciare anche alla loro carriera, senza che ciò si portasse dietro il senso di sconfitta. Padri che han contrastato quel senso comune che ti vuole _“ portatore sano di stipendio”_ e che delega alle madri il resto. Padri che prendendosi cura dei loro figli han smesso di banalizzare il ruolo delle madriHo visto padri rassicurare le madri, chiedere spazio, rivendicare competenze e autonomia. Perché alcune madri non mollano, ti stanno addosso. Ti pressano perché non si fidano ed è comprensibile anche il perché. Culturalmente non ci siamo abituati. Siamo la prima generazione di padri, che ha imparato a cambiare un pannolino, che va a scuola a parlare con le maestre, che porta i figli dal pediatra. Siamo la prima generazione di padri che rivendica spazio, dove spazio per i maschi non c’è ne mai stato. Pochi educatori, pochi maestri, pochissimi educatori nelle servizi educativi per i bimbi piccoli, qualche docente nelle scuole superiori. Dal mondo dell’educazione siamo sempre stati fuori e quindi ora ritagliarsi lo spazio è un lavoro da fare. Una lavoro culturale.Ho visto padri provarci, goffamente, ma senza vergognarsi. Padri portare le figlie all’asilo con due calze differenti (io).  Padri tenuti in disparte nei colloqui con le maestre, perché se c’è la madre si presume che lei ne sappia di più. Padri che stan cambiando anche lo sguardo delle educatrici dei nidi, obbligandole a parlare anche un’altra lingua, costringendole a fare i conti con questo nuovo modo di guardare i figli. Padri che stan portando alla luce le loro priorità, con fatica. Padri che per imparare ad occuparsi dell’educazione dei figli han dovuto pescare da modelli materni. Padri che han rischiato anche di scimmiottare goffamente il modello di cura delle madri.Ho visto padri che sbagliano, ma che si fermano a domandarsi. Padri che parlano di eredità, del potere del ruolo, del rispetto del corpo e del rapporto con l’educazione materna. Padri curiosi, in viaggio, alla ricerca di una modalità propria, individuale e di gruppo. Padri che piangono alla fine delle scuola, padri che si emozionano per un successo o che stan solo lì di fianco ai figli ad ascoltarli. Padri che ci sono, sia nella quantità che nella qualità. Perché la storiella della qualità senza quantità è un bel trucchetto per trovare un nuovo alibi per stare meno con i figli.Ho incontrato padri che stanno segnando una strada da cui credo non si possa tornare indietro. Pochi padri oggi, un pelo di più domani, forse mai la maggioranza. Padri che stan cambiando il mondo dell’educazione e i rapporti familiari stessi, perché occuparsi in due dei figli è la grande sfida che padri e madri hanno davanti.*Ho visto padri che non assomigliano alle madri. Padri che son padri e quando li guardi ti accorgi che è una bella fortuna averli incontrati.*Ho visto padri anche a casa, mio padre, mio nonno ed io. Tre padri differenti, figli di generazioni diverse. Padri che nascono quando iniziano ad educare i propri figli, proprio come successo a me.
https://paternoeducativo.wordpress.com/2017/02/10/ho-visto-padri-che-voi-umani/


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Voi che padri siete?

L'essere padri ha cambiato e come il vostro essere compagni.
Quale peso ha la paternità nel tradimento?


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi che padri siete?
> 
> L'essere padri ha cambiato e come il vostro essere compagni.
> Quale peso ha la paternità nel tradimento?


.
certo che fare certe domande alla mezzanotte mi sa tanto di poco sonno.
Si la famiglia e diventare padre è stato un grande cambiamento come non riconoscerlo, più responsabilità e più di tutto anche essere consapevole del cambiamento della tua compagna  sia per il poco tempo a disposizione e sia per le differenti priorità che comportava la nuova famiglia ma tutto nella perchè è ciò per cui  si faceva questo grande passo.
Per l'ultimo punto il peso è stato zero , forse il timore che i propri figli avessero scoperto che il padre tradiva la mamma come un sgarbo alla famiglia , ma sai in quei frangenti se stavi ha pensà a quello l'alza bandiera ne avrebbe risentito .
Tu che hai subito e scoperto il tradimento, cosa puoi dire cosa hanno provato i tuoi figli alla scoperta? 
Il padre come lo vedono o lo percepiscono?
Ah ah mo voglio vede come rispondi
NB non ho letto l'articolo ho risposto o cercato solo di rispondere alle tue domande


----------



## MariLea (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ho letto, nella visione generale mi pare che si parta sempre dal vecchio errore di ritenere le madri perfetti modelli... niente di più errato come ogni generalizzazione... e chi non ha visto ai parchi madri violente, offensive, umilianti?

Più che "Quale peso ha la paternità nel tradimento?"
chiederei: quale peso ha la genitorialità nella decisione di separarsi?
si riflette abbastanza su quanto si toglie ai figli? (quell'assenza che si vede negli occhi e nelle azioni dei ragazzi...)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> certo che fare certe domande alla mezzanotte mi sa tanto di poco sonno.
> Si la famiglia e diventare padre è stato un grande cambiamento come non riconoscerlo, più responsabilità e più di tutto anche essere consapevole del cambiamento della tua compagna  sia per il poco tempo a disposizione e sia per le differenti priorità che comportava la nuova famiglia ma tutto nella perchè è ciò per cui  si faceva questo grande passo.
> Per l'ultimo punto il peso è stato zero , forse il timore che i propri figli avessero scoperto che il padre tradiva la mamma come un sgarbo alla famiglia , ma sai in quei frangenti se stavi ha pensà a quello l'alza bandiera ne avrebbe risentito .
> ...


Sconcerto e delusione. Soprattutto perché non era coerente con l'immagine di sé in famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ho letto, nella visione generale mi pare che si parta sempre dal vecchio errore di ritenere le madri perfetti modelli... niente di più errato come ogni generalizzazione... e chi non ha visto ai parchi madri violente, offensive, umilianti?
> 
> Più che "Quale peso ha la paternità nel tradimento?"
> chiederei: quale peso ha la genitorialità nella decisione di separarsi?
> si riflette abbastanza su quanto si toglie ai figli? (quell'assenza che si vede negli occhi e nelle azioni dei ragazzi...)


Giusto.
Ma ho pensato di dividere i ruoli.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Voi che padri siete?
> 
> L'essere padri ha cambiato e come il vostro essere compagni.
> Quale peso ha la paternità nel tradimento?


Io sono un padre piuttosto duro, a dispetto di quanto possa sembrare nei rapporti in genere.

Ma mio figlio questo lo sa, perché parliamo molto.

Quello che sconto al 90% su altri, a lui non lo sconto x nulla.

In effetti x me amare ha questo aspetto inquietante, non faccio il minimo sconto (in genere è al contrario)

Talvolta mi fa notare questo, ma sa che è cosi, e lo ammetto

Gli lascio sempre la libertà di sbagliare, però. Non amo toglier gli ostacoli dalle sue gambe, ogni metro mi piace lo faccia da se, e quando inciampa e cade, si parla molto.

Senza ginocchia sbucciate non credo si formino gambe solide


----------



## ologramma (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sconcerto e delusione. Soprattutto perché non era coerente con l'immagine di sé in famiglia.


.
mi sembra di vedere un mio amico ormai passato a miglior vita, non gli bastava una famiglia ne aveva fatta un altra con stessa situazione della prima


----------

